# Seating with lowest seat height



## patchesj

I want to get my front row seats to be closer to the floor. I am somewhat limited on the height of the rear row riser and need to get the front row heads as low as possible... Suggestions on styles? My front row will only be 2 or 3 chairs. I don't need motorized recline or exceptionally wide bulky chairs. Might even go for a love seat style single unit. The center of the first row will be the primary viewing seat.

Thanks


----------



## RSH

Check the Berkline 12006 - these are the smallest chairs the Berkline makes with only 38.5" high back...


----------



## patchesj

Are those still a current model? I can't find much regarding the floor to seat bottom dimension. Didn't you have a power buy on that model before?


----------



## RSH

This is a current model: http://www.rtheaters.com/specials/Berkline12006.html

The Berkline does not publish the specs on that, but this is the smallest Home Theater recliner you will be able to find regardless of the manufacturer.


----------



## Keypadman

Seatcraft Rialto series.. Has a front row seat that is lower to the floor. They actually have a second row and a rear row all with different heights.. Not a bad seat or price.


----------



## myc52002

The Lazy Boy Matinee seats have a low seat height. I think about 38". Had a set myself at one point. They are a bit expensive in my opinion but they are very well made.


----------



## patchesj

The Rialto looks like it might be the ticket. Those front row seats look LOW..


----------



## Mark Techer

I bought a low back seats (so there is no head rest to interfere with hearing surround sound - see THX Demo Disc II on that) and pulled the feet off them. Now they are only 12" high (the part where you actually sit) instead of 16". My back row is elevated by a 12" riser and it is working out quite well for me.


----------



## patchesj

Mark Techer said:


> I bought a low back seats (so there is no head rest to interfere with hearing surround sound - see THX Demo Disc II on that) and pulled the feet off them. Now they are only 12" high (the part where you actually sit) instead of 16". My back row is elevated by a 12" riser and it is working out quite well for me.


What seats did you get?

I'm having a hard time finding measurements from the floor to the seat bottom, so I can calculate where the persons head might end up. the measurement to the top of the back doesn't help much if it's a 30" tall or 15" tall back...

Thanks!!


----------



## Mark Techer

patchesj said:


> What seats did you get?
> 
> I'm having a hard time finding measurements from the floor to the seat bottom, so I can calculate where the persons head might end up. the measurement to the top of the back doesn't help much if it's a 30" tall or 15" tall back...
> 
> Thanks!!


I got these from "Office Works". They are similar (if not the same) as those used in some doctor's waiting rooms. despite the low back, I find them quite comfortable and have watched 2 films back to back without issue.

Sorry I don't seem to have a better photo of the seating.


----------

